# Broadband Service Providers in Kolkata



## GeekyBoy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey there guys!

I want to change my broadband connection.I am currently using Tata indicom Broadband service and have subscribed for the Home 500 plan(256Kbps,500mb transfer limit) for Rs.500.From the beginning,I have noticed that the uploading is more than the downloading(although I do no uploading).I remember,when I was on dialup,the downloading was much less than the uploading.Now I am planning to change my broadband service provider(I am looking for an unlimited plan of 128 Kbps or above at a nominal rate and the customer care excellent) can anyone please recommend any such broadband ISP?Also it should have an ADSL modem plan.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 27, 2006)

Well Tata Indicom offers quite a few unlimited plans.
Airtel and Reliance too offers unlimited plans in Kolkata.

Their unlimited plans
are tata 64 - Rs.500 , 128 kbps - Rs. 900
Reliance 100 kbps -Rs. 750


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 27, 2006)

can anyone tell me about airtel unlimited plans above 128 Kbps?


----------



## royal (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey GeekyBoy

chack this out ...  8) 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40100&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------

